# Lebron Internationale!



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I know we kind of talk around Lebron because technically every thread could be about him, but I see a lot of other team forums with threads about their guys in the olympics, so I thought we should have one, considering...y'know....our guy is probably the best one there.

I didn't see all of last night's game, but it looks like Lebron is taking on the role of facilitator. He and Chris Paul kind of get things going. I think Lebron's the best passer on the team. And you can see him really working on his defense out there. Had a sick block last night.

I think he'll bust out a triple double or two here in a minute.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I was very pleased with LBJ's performance.

You caught a glimpse of the type of floor games he could produce with talent around him, e.g. pressure defense/blocking shots, whipping passes all over the court, and actually finishing plays OFF the ball on breakouts. 

Lebron's ability to read plays before they happen is really the most amazing aspect of his game, I think we are all just used to it now.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

Why did he switch his international number? Bad memories?


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Everybody has different numbers now. It's kind of confusing.

LeBron looked great in the exhibition game. Should've had 8 assists or more if the big men didn't fumble EVERY pass he threw at them. Especially Chris Bosh, who was a bum. Maybe they aren't used to being around a passer who gets them layups next to the rim. Whenever he pushed the ball he was a blur down the court, setting up shooters and creating easy opportunities. He had a reverse pivot move into a left handed layup over a weakside shotblocker that was one of the plays of the night. I'd like to see more of that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anderson is playing awesome against Team USA. He's racking up a ton of assists. If Mike Brown is watching he needs to put Anderson in some high post plays.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is anyone a bit dissappointed in Lebron's performance so far? He was dominant in game 2 but hasn't really stood out in the other 2 games


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Well he played well in the 1st scrimmage against PR, 20 pts. Dropped 22 on China and had a decent floor game in the 2nd PR game. Really this was his 1st bad game, and he did make a big shot down the stretch.

I'm slightly disappointed he's not just flat out dominating everyone but watching him it's almost like he's not kicking it into top gear, like he's not slacking but it's just a vibe i'm getting. 

I still think they should utilize him more as a playmaker than a scorer.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

I thought he's played fantastic in every game other than the one against Brazil. You can't expect him to dominate the way he does for the Cavs, he has an All-Star cast around him. There just aren't enough touches.


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Well he played well in the 1st scrimmage against PR, 20 pts. Dropped 22 on China and had a decent floor game in the 2nd PR game. Really this was his 1st bad game, and he did make a big shot down the stretch.
> 
> I'm slightly disappointed he's not just flat out dominating everyone but watching him it's almost like he's not kicking it into top gear, like he's not slacking but it's just a vibe i'm getting.
> 
> I still think they should utilize him more as a playmaker than a scorer.


It's hard to say what's going on. He's definitely not going to dominate the ball the way he does for the Cavs since there are so many great players, but I do think he could look to take over more when the team is down and having trouble getting a bucket. So far, nobody has really done that for team USA. It's almost as if everyone is too unselfish and wanting to defer to everyone else.

Another thing it could be is that he could be holding back. Anyone remember his very first games in summer league in 2003? He didn't really do a whole lot and looked pretty average. It wasn't until later that he said he was holding back and experimenting with a few things during summer leagues since they didn't mean anything. And it turned out he wasn't lying with the great rookie season he had. He could be doing that right now. 

I'm thinking the team will probably have a different approach to the games that matter, and I expect the intensity and focus to pick up. They're still feeling each other out right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Lebron again not playing that great against Lithuania. He even missed a wide open dunk. Right now I'd Lebron is being outshined on the US team by guys like Anthony and Wade


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is doing fine IMO. He's the 2nd leading scorer on the team shooting like ~60% from the field. 

His performances have been inconsistent but with Coach K subbing new players in and out every 5 mins it's prob tough for him to find his rhythym.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

To be fair to Lebron he did pick it up as the game went along but have to agree these quick sub patterns are not great for him as his game tends to come in bursts.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Looks like the King turned it up a notch against Korea, maybe he's just coasting until the real games? Either that, or he didn't like coming off the bench in the last game :biggrin: 

http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box5.html

23pts in 20 mins on 10/12fg (3/4 3pters) 6rebs 4assts 4stls ~ that is pretty much a sick game, you can't play much better than that.


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> ^Looks like the King turned it up a notch against Korea, maybe he's just coasting until the real games? Either that, or he didn't like coming off the bench in the last game :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.usabasketball.com/seniormen/2006/06_mwc_exhibition_box5.html
> 
> 23pts in 20 mins on 10/12fg (3/4 3pters) 6rebs 4assts 4stls ~ that is pretty much a sick game, you can't play much better than that.


Total Domination.


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

I think I might have been able to put up a stat line against Korea if anyone is watching the game on TV right now.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

LBJ to LJ for 3 said:


> I think I might have been able to put up a stat line against Korea if anyone is watching the game on TV right now.


 lol


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Well Lebron had a good game 1 and was the POTG against Slovenia but anyone else feel that Wade has passed him on this team?

Our own Brian Windhorst in a chat stated he felt Wade was a stepping above Lebron in this tournament and that James's defense has been dissappointing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't really think that's the case. Lebron's versitility is greater than Wade's and has made him a lot more valuable to the team. Coach K has been playing Lebron at every position on the floor except center. And Lebron as a playmaker is the best on the team or at worst on par with Chris Paul. Wade and Melo are both playing the scoring role, but Lebron is mostly playing the creator role. 

I've been disapointed at times by Lebron's defense, but they've only had 3 weeks together to put together a system, and on the whole everyone is pretty disapointing. I like the effort I see out of Lebron on both ends of the floor, in particular his defensive rebounding.

Meh. As the games get more important I think you'll see Lebron asert himself more and more. Anyone that is reading into these games as some sort of way to rank these players, doesn't fully understand what they are watching.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Wade has been put in a finisher role...he's the guy that leaks out on most of the fast breaks and cuts to the basket. James has been used as a creator/rebounder.

Too much emphasis has been made on scoring in these international games. Does anyone remember who scored what on the original Dream Team? No, but all I ever hear right now is "Melo scored this", "Wade scored that". The people preaching team play are all obsessed with individual scoring now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah and I still don't remember who was the leading scorer on the team that lost in the olympics. All that matters at the end of the day is winning. Everyone is doing their part on this team, putting these players against each other when they are going to the same goal is silly.

That said. The level of Chris Bosh's suck makes me mad when I watch him. DUNK THE DAMN BALL. I get Zydrunas flashbacks in the lane whenever he gets the ball.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

ROFL on the Bosh and Z comparison.

Howard and Lebron in the games I watched had great chemistry: It would be awesome if we really had great finisher on the Cavs to complement Lebron both inside dunking and outside shooting. Could you imagine he'd do if he was on a team with with good finishers like the Pistons: good golly


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Here's Windhorsts take:





> After his 17-point performance (that link also takes you to postgame audio) Thursday, I'm giving LeBron James a B for his efforts thus far. He has passed the ball very well and that is his role. Of course, he can score whenever he wants to but his outside shot has been inconsistent.
> 
> Overall I have not been impressed with his defense. Part of it is I think he's playing out of position a little. They have him way out on the wings. I respect that he makes the effort and follows the program Mike Krzyzewski is trying to ingrain. LeBron is getting a bunch of steals because of it, but he always gets steals when he jumps passing lanes. But he's simply getting beat off the dribble an awful lot, a combination of bad positioning and not being as quick as the guy he's defending. I think some technique work could help that but I don't get to see these practices so I don't know if it is being worked on.
> 
> Meanwhile, Dwyane Wade and Carmelo Anthony are nearly off the charts. I know Carmelo has gotten a lot of credit and with merit, but Wade has been USA's best player so far. His willingness to come off the bench is admirable and his ability to sense times to make plays has carried over from the postseason. If you have not caught these games, Tivo them or try to get up early, these three are enjoyable to watch work. Plus Elton Brand, Shane Battier and Chris Paul are true professionals.


There's more at:
http://blogs.ohio.com/cavaliers_blog/2006/08/checking_nation.html


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think he's getting a little starstruck by Wade and not thinking about the role Wade is playing. Coach K has set Wade up in the same role he plays for Miami, albeit on the second unit, which is also when the other side starts to fatigue a little bit. Wade's playing great, but I don't think Windhorst is giving Lebron enough credit. Sure he could play better, but he is playing a role.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

I read a Windhorst chat not too long ago and he seems not very pumped up about the upcoming season. Either he totally shuts down in the offseason or he's a little burnt out. Either way, he seems off his game a little.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> James has been bothered by the smaller, slicker ball being used by FIBA. ``It was a struggle at first, to tell the truth,'' he said.
> 
> He has lost control of the ball when changing direction on drives to the basket during the tournament. The Japanese-made ball is synthetic leather, not unlike the new ball that will be used in the NBA this season. There might be an adjustment period then, as well.


http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15373805.htm


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^

If you are more of a finesse shooter, the smaller ball can actually help your stroke. I've shot with smaller balls and seen my shooting improve. But if I was a semi-rough, jerky shooter like LeBron, then a small ball probably wouldn't be my cup of tea.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron shouldn't be making excuses about the ball. When you can play, you can play - on any surface, with any ball, etc. A baller is a baller. 

I personally think Lebron is playing well in the WC. He's not forcing shots or dominating the ball, and he's putting forth nice effort on D. My only complaint with his play is he still stands around in the corner on offense when he doesn't have the ball.

In that sense playing on the Cavs is giving him some bad habits


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I thought he had one of the most impressive games I've ever seen by a player who scored just 5 points. Everytime he touched the ball something good happened as he found the open man constantly with just a move into the paint or even standing still.

If the Cavs had better scorers and finishers, Lebron could lead the league in assists someday


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If there is one basketball reporter who I respect it's Steve Kerr's:



> *SAITAMA, JAPAN - *The expansive train platform nestled alongside the Saitama Super Arena on the northern outskirts of sprawling Tokyo is truly the gateway to the FIBA World Championship.
> 
> The vast majority of the spectators arrive via train, and they are greeted with a wave of advertisements.
> 
> ...


Windhorst's column continued at:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports...m?source=rss&channel=ohio_cleveland_cavaliers

He's got some interesting thoughts about the effect of Kobe being off this team


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

> *SAITAMA, JAPAN - *Germany didn't give Team USA a stern test, but perhaps a stern warning.
> 
> The Americans were victorious Wednesday, 85-65, which advanced them to the FIBA World Championship semifinals Friday against Greece. Yet it was a bit of an eye-opener because the usually suspect defense carried the day while the supposed iron-horse offense sputtered.
> 
> ...





> He shot 3-of-12 from the floor. *Shane Battier and James were strong against him, denying entry passes and preventing him from driving. *Chris Bosh and Anthony also served time defending him.


More at:
http://www.ohio.com/mld/ohio/sports/basketball/nba/cleveland_cavaliers/15404771.htm

It now seems to me Lebron more then any other player is doing what it takes to help this team win: he's become the facilitator since others players can score but aren't as good distrubitors and this game when shots weren't falling he did what it took on defense.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

He was playing great defense on Dirk. Whenever Lebron sat down it was like getting out of jail for Dirk. Lebron was too strong, too quick, and too long for Dirk. He was able to stay in front of him and challenge Dirk's jumper.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

If we play Spain I think Lebron guarding Pau would be one way to go. Gasol is taller and longer but Lebron is heavier and a lot stronger then Pau


----------



## Larry Hughes for Retirement (Jul 5, 2004)

Looks dream team III is no longer, 101-95 (greece over USA). 

Free throws really killed us. Looks like its back to the drawing board for the go old U-S-A

http://www.fiba.com/pages/eng/fe/06...D=3507&selNodeID=627&competitionCode=&season=


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Now I wish Lebron had just rested during the summer.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Now I wish Lebron had just rested during the summer.


 I disagree: more motivation for Lebron IMO. In addition, the international game forces him to work on jumpshooting, spacing, guarding the pick and roll, and moving w/o the ball which aren't his strengths right now. Remember what happened after the Olympics: it's good for the kid that after having the best season ever for a Cav that he still needs to work on his game. It's interesting just liek the regular season in that his man to man defense has improved but he still has trouble with screens.

*Note I'm not blaming Lebron who I though despite my earlier criticism sacrificed more in terms of changing his game then any other player. With so many gunners on one squad as this team grows, Lebron is goign to be a key player ala Magic who will run the show instead of scoring


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm not sure what Lebron learns from this tournament. From what I saw, whenever he was off the ball he just stood around in the corner and jacked up jumpshots. Also while his man defense looked better (he used his strength much more effectively), he is still awful fighting through screens. 

To be honest, the only area I saw clear improvement in Lebron's game is in the post. His only real "weakness" offensively is jumpshooting and he still needs alot of work in that area. It's hard to judge him too harshly because he's more of a rhythym shooter, but I hope this experience keeps him in the gym taking midrange jumpers.


----------

